# safe non-toxic sand for african sideneck



## cacapoopoopeepeeshire (4 mo ago)

Hey, I'm looking for some safe non-toxic sand for my future african sideneck turtle. I've heard sand containing silica is not good for them. I would prefer the sand to be affordable because it's going in a relatively large tank.


----------

